# Blue Crabs for the Grill



## oompappy (May 14, 2005)

If you've ever tried to cook live crabs on the grill you know it can be
 a pain to keep them where you want them. It can also be messy at
 the table having to deal with the gills and guts especially for folks 
that don't eat crabs often.
 I clean them just before cooking. It takes a little practice to do without 
getting pinched but it's worth it.
 To clean, you first tear off the "tail". Then make a tiny cut in the shell
 just above both backfin flippers being careful not to cut into the meat. 
 Pull the shell off the body, pull off the mouth parts,  pick off the gills and rinse out the guts with
 the hose, _Lightly_. 
I just spinkle with a little Old Bay and set them on the covered grill 
indirect for a couple minutes till they just turn red. Don't overcook or you'll dry them right out. 
You could probably sprinkle with your favorite shrimp marinade 
instead of Old Bay but I havn't tried that yet!
Here's some Pics.....

http://members.aol.com/oompappy/crabs1

http://members.aol.com/oompappy/crabs2

http://members.aol.com/oompappy/crabs3


----------



## Woodman1 (May 14, 2005)

I have the same problem trying to  cook a live hog in the smoker. It is horrible listening to em thrash for the first 10 hours!!!! :!:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 14, 2005)

Looks great pappy! I never thought of doing those on the grill, I'll have to try it some time!


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2005)

Man!  Been a while since I had Blue Crab!  They sure look good!!!


----------



## txpgapro (May 14, 2005)

I wonder if sand crab turn out the same? :lmao:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 14, 2005)

Wow... AOL must hate Firefox/Mozilla. Page comes up in binary! 

Ã¿Ã˜Ã¿Ã Ã¿Ã˜Ã¿Ã %&'()*456789:CDEFGHIJSTUVWXYZcde
fghijstuvwxyzÆ’â€žâ€¦â€ â€¡Ë†â€°Å â€™â€œâ€


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 14, 2005)

oompappy said:
			
		

> If you've ever tried to cook live crabs on the grill you know it can be
> a pain to keep them where you want them. It can also be messy at
> the table having to deal with the gills and guts especially for folks
> that don't eat crabs often.
> ...



I cannot believe anyone would "clean" a blue crab prior to cooking!  I am sorry, that's just wrong! 8-[


----------



## txpgapro (May 14, 2005)

Nice and blue - you guys are missing a lesson in color. :lmao:


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2005)

I've never heard of cleaning blue crab before cooking either, butt, they sure do look gooood!!

There's no indicator (suffix??) on the links to indicate what a browser should do with it...Yeah, AOL hates the world!!

Here's one of the pics:





Hope you don't mind pappy..


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 14, 2005)

The site is using some lamo CSS that defines the http protocol to be some  stupid "htdirp" class.   Yeah...that's W3 compliant.  NOT!

Not your fault ... It just ticks Geeks/Nerds ...  like me ... Off!
 [-X  [-X  [-X  [-X


----------



## Griff (May 15, 2005)

OK. I've never seen a blue crab in my life. Are they really that color? What's the problem with cleaning them before cooking?

Griff


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 15, 2005)

Pappy, 
       I'm sure the crabs turned out great.  I was just busting your chops about cleaning them prior to cooking.  When I lived in NC, alot of people did them the way you do them, as well as boiling them.  

Here's how we eat them up here!





Griff,
       Here's a pick of the blue crab.  IMO, cleaning the crab prior to cooking just takes somethng away from the sweetness of the crab.   And the experience of sitting down and picking a picnic table full of hot steamed crabs, covered with Old Bay and a cold beer.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 15, 2005)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> The site is using some lamo CSS that defines the http protocol to be some  stupid "htdirp" class.   Yeah...that's W3 compliant.  NOT!
> Not your fault ... It just ticks Geeks/Nerds ...  like me ... Off!
> [-X  [-X  [-X  [-X



Are these words from the English language?


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!  I got everything except "htdirp"


----------



## oompappy (May 15, 2005)

Larry,
I like them steamed in a pot the way you do them too!! (see Larry's recipe in the seafood section.) I pretty much only clean them for the grill.
I take the Weber Smokey Joe everywhere I travel and when I go to the Eastern Shore no sea creature is safe. If they are legal size, of course!

Scotty,
Sorry to "tick off" any geek nerds with the links. Do you think if I added the suffix (.jpg) to the file name on the link that would help?  Sometimes AOL just acts goofy.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 15, 2005)

oompappy said:
			
		

> Larry,
> I like them steamed in a pot the way you do them too!! (see Larry's recipe in the seafood section.) I pretty much only clean them for the grill.
> I take the Weber Smokey Joe everywhere I travel and when I go to the Eastern Shore no sea creature is safe. If they are legal size, of course!
> 
> ...



Pappy,
       To be fair, I'll have to give your way a shot one day.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 15, 2005)

oompappy said:
			
		

> Scotty,
> Sorry to "tick off" any geek nerds with the links. Do you think if I added the suffix (.jpg) to the file name on the link that would help?  Sometimes AOL just acts goofy.



Nope. It's nothing you did...you didn't tick me off AOL did. It's AOL all the way. They coded in a file called a CSS or Cascaded Style Sheet. It gives them a way of defining the look of a page. Usually CSS's give an author an easy way of making web pages look a  certain way. It doesn't appear that they checked this one out before the made it global.
I *used* to be a "Community Leader" / Staff for AOL.   They don't give a shit about the real internet...they just want to make sure everything works when using their software.  They know they've cornered the market on simple to use ISP's... and it's really sad.

I didn't mean to insinuate it was your fault.


----------



## Shawn White (May 15, 2005)

the links worked fine for me, IE on XP PRO SP2


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 15, 2005)

Shawn White said:
			
		

> the links worked fine for me, IE on XP PRO SP2



Yup... depends on the browser, it's version, and the fixpacks you have for Winblows. AOL uses IE as their inline browser.


----------

